# How old are you?



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought it was a good idea to know the different age groups that use this forum and which one is more, so as the title suggests, participate in the poll.

When you take the poll, if you are for example 23.5, then it's considered as 23 and not 24.

PS: I think this should be a sticky so everybody can participate.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

Why in Fight Club??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Why in Fight Club??



Mish-take, have asked to move to chit chat


----------



## adi007 (Jul 25, 2008)

Voted...BTW why is there no option of 0-10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

19.8333


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

im sweet 16


----------



## krates (Jul 25, 2008)

i am 15


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 25, 2008)

i am 19 ..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

iirc ,there was a old thread of the same .. 

BTW ,I am 29  ,aww ..now comes 30 ,god damn I dont want !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

17.1


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

im actually 15.2 
and btw, should`nt have this been public voting


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm 23.

And Pathik's lying , he's a nerdy kid  , not 19.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

21, the Magic number now pay me...


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thread Moved to Chit Chat*
And I am 20.


----------



## vimsra (Jul 25, 2008)

I am 78+


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

Now in v21.6. Updated every month.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 25, 2008)

20 years 6 months 11 days


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ lol...

BTW, I'm 20 !


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 25, 2008)

vimsra said:


> I am 78+



Dada ji, aapne to devanand ko bhi fail kar diya.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

so ,average digitians are kids and some on their early 20's. right? 

I think there should be a section for  25+ people.any one hearing ?  {J/K}


----------



## utsav (Jul 25, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Voted...BTW why is there no option of 0-10



so u come in that group


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 25, 2008)

im 2 months old


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> so ,average digitians are kids and some on their early 20's. right?
> 
> I think there should be a section for  25+ people.any one hearing ?  {J/K}


and what do they talk about there?wife and family woes?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and what do they talk about there?wife and family woes?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2008)

21 years 1 day 19 hours 11 minutes 41 seconds old


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 17.1



Wtf ? you said you are turning 18 in a FEW months! LIAR


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Ain't 11 == few compared to 100? Relative 'few'ness?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

Main to 25 saal ka nana munna bacha hun. Aao


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and what do they talk about there?wife and family woes?


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Main to 25 saal ka *nana munna* bacha hun. Aao



नन्ना मुन्ना राही हो, देश का सिपाही हू


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

21 saal baad


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> Wtf ? you said you are turning 18 in a FEW months! LIAR


yes, a few months. Just 10 more left


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

45..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> 45..


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Considering my constant arguments with two ~30 yr old retards, my mental age is 60+21.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

iMAV = what is the problem man ! every thread is not for $hit-chat ! post deleted ! both of em ! dont repeat this !

im 21 yrs 8 months and duuno how many days old


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

post your age thats it !


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

81, the reason has been deleted by Shantanu


----------



## k6153r (Jul 25, 2008)

17


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


>


OK 25 1/2 >.<


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> 21 saal baad



rather 21 saal (bar)baad 

i m a load on earth since 11 oct 1986


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> 81, the reason has been deleted by Shantanu


Are ab bas bhi kar yaar. Ache bache Zid nahin karte. 



jal_desai said:


> rather 21 saal (bar)baad



ROFL    

Very true


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 26, 2008)

19, feel like some old perverted man


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now all those older than me, I'll call Uncle. And for those younger than me, I'll call them Chintu.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok uncle.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

I will fall into 19 - 21 category


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ok uncle.


Hey Chintu!


----------



## karmanya (Jul 26, 2008)

old enough to know better than from telling other poeple how old i am


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Silver Jubilee. 

Man, looking at the poll results, I already feel old.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm, I guess the prominent age group is between 16-24 and a majority of them in 19-21


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

make the votings public


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jul 26, 2008)

me 15


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

I am 29.4


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2008)

Me 16
Neither here (childhood wise) nor there (Adulthood) 
Still njoying life 

@Cyrus_the_virus
Why are you worried? feeling Old? 
.
.
.
Kidding man


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 26, 2008)

23


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2008)

does anyone know how old Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabo is?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> does anyone know how old Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabo is?



I would guess he's around 38-42 now.



thewisecrab said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus
> Why are you worried? feeling Old?


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, Cyrus, you should have made a special provision for female members.......

So, that many people could have come to know whether girls are g33ks or not.........


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 28, 2008)

why is this thread dying, only 59 votes? Come on, I know digit has more than 59 members, please participate in the vote so that we can find out what age group is prominent.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 28, 2008)

oh  I thought i am the only kid ! lol, BTW I am 17+


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2008)

Phiphtin!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel like an uncle with ^^ these kinds of people roaming around. Gonna be 23 in September.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I feel like an uncle with ^^ these kinds of people roaming around. Gonna be 23 in September.



Bhai Mujhe dekh ke thora khush ho ja


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 28, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Bhai Mujhe dekh ke thora khush ho ja



Tumko hi to dekh ke kushi milti hai. ...21


----------



## nach (Jul 28, 2008)

me 21 varshiy balak


----------



## ilugd (Jul 29, 2008)

30. now don't call me grampa


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ I kneeeew it! Hahahaha! Uncle ilugd!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 29, 2008)

I still love you gd.


the phucker below is on cheap weed,and no prizes for guessing his age.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ huh? 
Public display of affection is not allowed..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

> 30. now don't call me grampa


Don't worry there are plenty of others older .


----------



## mehulved (Jul 29, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> 20 years 6 months 11 days


Your precesion timer isn't working? You forget to add hours, mins, secs and milli-seconds.



krazzy said:


> Now in v21.6. Updated every month.


You mean downgraded?



ilugd said:


> 30. now don't call me grampa


Ok, granpa.

I'm gonna be 18 till I die 
Inching towards 23 now.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2008)

Only 68 votes.......


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2008)

wish i could vote in more than one options ....  lol


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 3, 2008)

Huh this is the most Saddest and morning thread for me.Grow up all of you for Gods sake, literally. 
  Whats my age ?
  Its ??..ya i am old , almost to be father to some of the kids in here.
I am so Old, that i was amongst the one who personally met Nehru and heard his first Speech to nation.

I am so old,that there was no television then and all my pocket money would be saved for batteries for my Radio transitor.

I am so old,that i drove on a horse buggy to school.

I am so old that Late Rajiv Gandhi was my Class mate.

I am so old,that the movie Gandhi brings back my memories.

I am so old,there was no History of Indian Freedom struggle in my School.

I am so old, Rabooo is almost my great grandsons age.

I am so old,that Computer wasnt invented forget this Digit Magazine.

I am so old, that my pension is twice the amount of salary i got in total when i worked.

I am so old, my Driving License number is 1.

    People pls leave me alone.Its my Dinner time and its 5 Pm in the evening.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ i had a friend in ranchi who never really used to answer a question . You sound just like him.


----------



## utsav (Aug 4, 2008)

Am just 81  ,gonna be 91 soon


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 4, 2008)

ilugd said:


> ^^ i had a friend in ranchi who never really used to answer a question . You sound just like him.



  I am your Rachi Friend who disguises under this pretext and troll in this forum.
  Hi Buddy.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 5, 2008)

well, i fall in the second most prominent group until now (with 17 votes)... oh, btw, i am 22 years old...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 5, 2008)

My age is 15yrs 8 months 25 days


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

I am 14 Years old.


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 6, 2008)

My age is 20.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

im 13.09.09.06.38.48.59        years old


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

So who is the youngest here? So far KPower Mania. 

_[Note: Youngest person gets the Goobi Ban Award!]_


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ im 130 then


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 17.5 years old


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 11, 2008)

mmm... had voted a couple of days ago, though had only been to see the results at the time.. ran away when i saw i was sooo old 

am 24..


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 31, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeeee 20


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

utsav said:


> Am just 81  ,gonna be 91 soon


Bechari uska kya hoga jabh usse pata chalega??.....


----------

